

Is this an example of Betteridge's law of headlines? - ColinWright
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines

======
thoughtsimple
I see what you did there.

~~~
ColinWright
For a while I thought no one would get the point - thank you for responding! I
guess the majority of the HN crowd aren't interested in this sort of thing
unless it's pointed out specifically.

~~~
dalke
Attributing the lack of response to an implied lack of humor in the HN crowd
is one way of interpreting it.

Another is that we got the point and didn't want to encourage it.

A third is to refrain from negative characterizations of others.

A fourth is to making an annoyingly meta followups.

Headline: Should dalke read more Hofstader? See page 5668793.

